# hemangiosarcoma



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

My twelve year old, males GSD was just diagnosed with hemangiosarcoma. His spleen was removed three weeks ago. So now it is just a matter of time. 
I am finding through research the GSD are prone to this cancer. What experiences have any of you had with this disease? Looking back, were there any recurring issues your dog may have been having that you wished you had questioned more? 
I want to learn more about this cancer and I am seeking other people who may have went through this and see if there were similar stories. Thanks.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

So Sorry to hear about this

It shows up in MANY breeds, and unfortunately I could relate too many sad stories about this killer disease and have posted about it. Please check the archives. 

How are you planning on taking care of your dog at this point ?

It has even hit home for me and choosing home euthanasia was by the far the most peaceful way I found that put the least stress on my dog and have HIGHLY recommended it to others who have to make this tragic decision.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

in case you don’t have the time to go thru the archives, i’ll post this again because i feel STRONGLY about it.

if you live with dogs sooner or later this time will come. if you are lucky enuff to prepare for it consider this approach

very few dogs enjoy vet trips. why would you want your dog to have to go there to spend their last minutes with you ?

- many people don’t consider that euthanizing can be performed where the dog is most comfortable. at home.
the last minutes of any of my dogs will never be spent on a stainless slab in a vet office if i can help it. i see no reason to have to load up a dog and drive it somewhere if it can be avoided, and although i’ve met some vets who give their 'stock' reasons why they don’t recommend it, i don’t let that influence my decision, because many vets WILL do what the owner requests. simply put, if they won’t honor this request, they don’t need my business.

we will never hesitate to spend big bucks when we think it might help prolong our dog’s life. and doing this at home with the dog and any other close friends who want to be with the dog is not an expense i will ever hesitate to spend.

of course we don't always have the time to plan this, but for this disease it can usually be planned for. that's why i asked


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

He is doing well right now... eating, alert and wanting to play. My vet told me some signs to look for. Now that I know what's going on, I remember how he acted at times before his spleen was removed. I have chosen to have him euthanized when I see him slow down. After reading about this cancer, I can not imagine letting him die like that if there is something I can do to protect him from suffering. 
The first dog I had to put down as an adult, was done at home. Zo does not care for people who are not regulars in his home and I have a feeling he will be more reactive and stressed. He has always been comfortable going to this vet.


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

We have also opted out of chemo treatment. The month or so that it might prolong the inevitable, imo, would be selfish on my part. His life was spent protecting me, it is my turn to protect him. He will not be alone and it won't be on a cold slab.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Sorry to hear about this.

The one time we did a home eauthanasia it went very badly. It was a vet who did it so it could have gone just as bad at the clinic. Also did one in the back of my wife's SUV that was horrific as well. Different vet but same result. Just bad luck I guess but I do agree with Rick anyway.


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

Thank you Howard & Rick.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

I, on the other hand, had both of my older sar dogs done at the house. It could not have gone any better. Everyone comfy in the living room with my other dogs about. Two drugs used. One to make him calm and sleepy and the other to euthanize. No gasping, no bad reactions. One deep breath that signified when overdose level reached. No gasping, no bad reactions. Just slow breathing until.... none. 

Would not have done it any other way.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Last yr with Thunder the two shot procedure was used. 

One to relax him and the other was the final act.

It went well. 

I've been fortunate and over the yrs I've had to have many dogs put down and none had any problems.


----------

